# Need Marina, For Meeting Area



## Eli Delta (Apr 29, 2008)

Im heading in East to Gulf Breeze and need a good place to buy Ice or goodies and jump on the boat. Is there any marina's or boardwalks I can park the car and walk down to get on a boat in Gulf Breeze?


----------

